

Neo4j - Community matters. You matter.   - espeed
http://blog.neo4j.org/2011/12/neo4j-community-matters-you-matter.html

======
mark_l_watson
None of my business, but I am very curious about Neo4j's business model,
customers, revenue, etc.

Neo4J was handing out single free 1 server licenses earlier this year to
startups and I was very pleased to get one: unlimited use on a single server
is likely to meet all of my needs for the for-seeable future. The new GPL
licensing for the community edition also makes it possible to write a GPLed
service that the rest of your application depends on. Their full stack
(federation using multiple servers, etc.) is AGPLed and has a commercial
license.

It seems like a fine line to walk for a company like Neo4j: they want to make
it inexpensive enough (or free) for many developers to use their products but,
they also need to make money to keep the lights on.

